# Price of gas in your area



## Sterling (Apr 25, 2011)

From last year our price of gas has gone up more than $1.50. I just now filled up on $3.65 a gallon!!




For NJ...that is quite a jump from last year at $2.17 a gallon. We were supposedly the lowest in our tri-state area. How is it in your area? Has it jumped up this much? Guess many people will be taking Stay-cations this year. I am wondering if the prices will affect driving to and from the horse shows.


----------



## Davie (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the price of fuel is going to affect everything and everyone.

Here in Oklahoma the last time fuel prices got crazy I was paying around $3.75 a gallon for diesel and that was the only vehicle I had at the time--really cut into the pocket book. Regular gasoline was around /$3.25.

Today diesel is huvering at $3.99 and at a lot of stations it is over $4.00 and regular unleaded (without ethenol) is at $3.75 or higher. I have my Dad mini van this time around and it just absolutely kills me when it takes over $50.00 to fill its tank last year it was right around $30.00. Right now it would probably be close to $100.00 or more to fill the truck and it only has a 26 gallon tank.

I beleive it is going to make all of us cut back on our shows or team up and make sure we have full trailers and can split expenses. I also make every trip I make count as I live 15 miles from the nearest big grocery store or Wally World. I have a convenient store just down the road from me but of course you can't get everthing there. Also it is a 98 mile round trip to the feed mill and I try to make that trip only once a month.

Heard on the news this morning that the oil companies and making the bigest profits they have seen in years--what gives folks??? Recession and everyone is feeling the pain and the oil folks are taking food off the table of people that can't afford it--NOT GOOD OIL COMPANIES



:arg!


----------



## Minimor (Apr 25, 2011)

It is now $4.76 per US gallon here, or at least that was Thursday's price. Last Wednesday it was "only" $4.56/US gal. Up until Christmas it was a mere $3.78/US gal

It won't affect my horse showing, because I'm planning to show at only 2 shows this summer, both of them just 20 minutes from home. Up until now I've had a bi-weekly gas budget of $125 and there were times when I had some of that left over by the next pay day. Now I've had to increase that amount to $150 and there isn't going to be anything left over. I mostly drive back & forth to work, and around town running errands--I try not to make any extra trips back to town. I buy groceries & such on work days, either on my lunch break or right after work--I'm not going to waste gas by driving back to town to shop on weekends or in the evenings.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 25, 2011)

In Maine around where I live it's about $3.84 a gallon!!! My family is going to be cutting WAY down on some things. Less trips to the movies or out to the store unless we really need to get some things. I will be showing but only 3-4 shows this year. IF that! My mom said all our fun is going to come to a halt..there's just no way we can afford everything...not just gas prices but many other things as well. She works 2 jobs and still having trouble caring for 3 minis and welsh pony! I help out as much as I can with buying hay/grain and shavings. We are looking for a home for 2 of ours and keeping the 2 we show. Times are tough


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's going up here in Maryland, D.C area almost daily, sometimes hourly. I went to ECMHC show in Williamston N.C and it cost me $300 in gas round trip. Prices down there were around $3.59 for regular, 40 cents more here. It is now over $4.00 in some areas. I just heard on the news that there is plenty of oil, but it has to do with investors purchasing futures out of fear. I remember the gas lines of the 1970's so this is not as bad as that. I have to drive a pick up as it is my only vehicle, can't aford car payments or ins. on two. The prices are killing me. Town is 30 minutes away and I only go once a week to pick up pet and horse feed.


----------



## Mona (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't gas up in Canada unless I absolutely have to as it is always considerably higher. I gas up in Baudette, MN and as of this past Saturday, it was $3.89/gallon and $4.26 for diesel.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 25, 2011)

Gas is $3.55 right now here is South Mississippi. I forgot to look at diesel.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 25, 2011)

gas is 3.68 a gallon for reg. Diesel is 399 a gallon i just filled my f350 diesel up over the weekend it cost me 122.00 for fill it up made me sick!


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been snowed in or stayed home since the first of the year, so I haven't really been paying attention to fuel prices, but I think its around $3.84/gal or around there, I'm in NE Montana. Last time I bought gas for my pick-up, the first week of January; it was like $3.29/gal or there abouts.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, don't complain too much about fuel prices.



Here in Australia I've just paid almost $1.60 a LITRE for deisel. Just did the conversion and that equates to $6 a US gallon.





Doesn't help much though, does it? A couple of years back it almost hit $2 a litre. Enough to send us all back to horse and cart.





Never knew before that there is a difference between US Gallon and Imperial Gallon. The things you learn on L'il Beginnings.


----------



## Shari (Apr 25, 2011)

$3.98 a gallon, last week. I need to tank up the car, am not wanting to look.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 25, 2011)

Southern California: I'm paying an average of $4.20






Andrea


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 25, 2011)

Just filled up tonight - $3.87 and that was the cheapest I could find around our area in central Ohio.


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 25, 2011)

I got regular for 3.82 today it was 3.85 yesterday. When I got my SUV last year it cost me 35 dollars to fill it on "E" now it cost 50-60 bucks.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 25, 2011)

Unbelievable isn't it? I guess I should not complain seeing on how everyone is in the same inflation boat. Just does not seem right that filling up has almost doubled since last year.. Geesh!


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 25, 2011)

Paid $4.41 a gallon for diesel here in Upstate NY


----------



## dgrminis (Apr 25, 2011)

Today (in Kansas) Gas was $3.65 a gallon for the regular and then diesel was $4.00 a gallon.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe its $4.17 a gallon right now. Isnt greed a terrible thing?....


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 26, 2011)

$3.89 in Western PA today. We have cut back to one vehicle, only my husband drives now. He drives to and from work, and I try to go to the grocery store every 2 weeks, and do everything in one trip. My horse is heading out to the trainer for a month for a driving refresher, and while hes gone were going to try to get everything setup to bring him home. I cant afford the gas to get to the barn as often as I would like. I wont have things like the indoor arena at home for bad weather, but I wont be using 1/4 a tank of gas to get to and from the barn daily either. We had planned to do around 6 or 7 shows this year, but unless gas comes way down, Im going to have to cut a few out and stay pretty local. Hubby has a fit about anything far anyway, 2hrs away is far to him lol. Wish I had a local show buddy to share gas expenses and haul with.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 26, 2011)

Regular unleaded is averaging 3.95 a gallon(but I payed 3.99 in town!) and Diesel is around 4.35 a gallon. Thats just in our area, I can't afford to go to far to see what it is farther away!





ETD to add: We went north this morning to breakfast and regular unleaded was 4.18 a gallon and diesel was 4.19 a gallon


----------



## ohmt (Apr 26, 2011)

It's $3.70 here. Still can't complain. I remember 4 years ago when it was over $4 and I had to drive 2 hours one way to work 5 days a week.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

I cannot really think about this topic and not recognize the political forces that are driving it... Food for thought, if you're inclined to look for the "why" of things:

http://www.realclear...lar_253935.html

We're really witnessing the managed decline of our dollar. Oil is sold in dollars, not any other form of currency. It's not an accident and the thought that the President is "looking into the situation" when it comes to oil companies and speculators is insulting. I guess the hunch is "we" are not smart enough to recognize that the problem is a function of the Fed devaluing our dollar and the current administration's own policies. I'm not drinking that kool aid.

PS I'll be filling up my SUV today and apparently will pay $3.72 + the cost of a carwash.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 26, 2011)

> Still can't complain. I remember 4 years ago when it was over $4


They say it will be $5 a gallon by memorial day. It's about $4 a gallon in my area right now.


----------



## little lady (Apr 26, 2011)

$4.09 a gal for regular unleaded in Illinois.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was getting home last night the gas station down at the corner was just raising the price. I do not know what it went up to because they weren't finished when I turned. But, it was over $4 a gallon for regular and I need to fill the truck so I can make a dump run (at least the dump is free this week).


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Apr 26, 2011)

We've been over $4.10/gallon for a couple weeks in Illinois. My niece is turning 16 this year and we were talking about the price of gas through the ages. I remember paying $0.98/gallon the first time I drove a car. Seems like it was so long ago.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 26, 2011)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> We've been over $4.10/gallon for a couple weeks in Illinois. My niece is turning 16 this year and we were talking about the price of gas through the ages. I remember paying $0.98/gallon the first time I drove a car. Seems like it was so long ago.


I remember $0.35 a gallon and it was full service. My sister was driving a VW Bug and she held up a dome and told the guy she wanted a dimes worth of gas and please check the oil.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jill said:


> I cannot really think about this topic and not recognize the political forces that are driving it... Food for thought, if you're inclined to look for the "why" of things:
> 
> http://www.realclear...lar_253935.html
> 
> ...



Didn't Americans just vote in a new Republican Congress, can't they pick up the ball? I don't drink kool aid either it's too sweet! And you're in finace, what about futures in the oil industry?


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Didn't Americans just vote in a new Republican Congress, can't they pick up the ball? I don't drink kool aid either it's too sweet! And you're in finace, what about futures in the oil industry?


Yes, thank God, the American voters did make pretty much as big a RIGHT turn as was possible with the elections last November. Unfortunately, that didn't change Bernanke at the Federal Reserve nor derail the Obama Administration's war on US Energy






Shell just saw the $4B they invested toward drilling in Alaska flushed away with the *EPA's recent declaration* (link). At some point, it becomes completely reasonable to question who is and who is not really playing for Team USA





As to oil futures, I've actually never been a commodities broker. That said, though, I do have several clients who are retired or close to retired oil company executives. I think that anyone who feels that oil companies are making too much money can purchase some stock and participate in those gains





BTW, it was actually $3.89 / gallon when I filled up my SUV this afternoon + $12 carwash... I bet I get better gas mileage now that I'm not lugging around so much dirt and pollen!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Our prices have not doubled because here in the Seattle area they never went below $3 a gallon. (They went up to that price, by the way, under Bush.



) I nearly choked however when I had to stop in one of our bigger cities and fill up the small truck I was using on the way to the airport the other day and it cost $4.13 a gallon.



And I thought it was bad between $3.89 and $3.99 around our small town! Lord.



I put out some money at the mechanic to improve the gas mileage on my Honda commuter vehicle but there's nothing I can do for the big truck that hauls my trailer and the gas-guzzling family RV. Going to the shows was already straining my budget with just one horse, with two last year I thought I was gonna pass out, and the gas this year is going to kill me. I'm managing to make it to the show in Eugene, OR (eight hours away) but only by shipping my colt and myself with a trainer and camping in her trailer. I'm thanking the good Lord that most the AMHR shows are only 1.5 hours away and held somewhere I can camp but I don't know what I'm going to do next year when I start doing CDE's again. The nearest of those is 3 hours away and most are down in Oregon. I'm thinking seriously of moving south.

Leia


----------



## Reble (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## HGFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL, Reble- there ya go! It's about $3.75 to $3.89 here, deisel of course is higher. This is ridiculous and the oil companies have been making record profits. They are not hurting any at all. The President is looking into it? Yeah, right.... his attitude was 'get used to it'.

It's also been suggested to trade in your 'gas guzzlers' for a more economical vehicle. Well, it's pretty hard to tow or haul things with a VW!! And in this economy, who can afford to trade in, or buy a new car? More and more people I know are still losing jobs... I just wonder what the REAL unemployment rate is, not what the gov't stats say...........


----------



## JennyB (Apr 28, 2011)

In Wyoming where we live gas currently is $3.55 a gal, but not too far up the road it's $3.75 a gal. Diesel is just a little over $4.00 a gal. We live in a heavy touriest area(Yellowstone and the Tetons) and I wonder how much the high gas prices will hurt these area's. It is really sad when our government can't control the gas prices as there is NO shortage of gas in this country! I guess it is their way of keeping their thumb on us and I guess there is nothing that we can do about it! 





 

Jenny


----------

